# 211K + WDBACW0010HBK-NESN good so far



## rovenorth (Jan 9, 2013)

Howdy ...

I'm posting this for the potential benefit to newbies like myself who are casting around for an external hard drive (EHD) for their 211K. More experienced types won't find anything interesting here.

I purchased a Western Digital hard drive (WDBACW0010HBK-NESN) yesterday for $69 at a local big box store that gives a fifteen day satisfaction guarantee. So far (one day ... ha!), so good.

Its specifications accord with Dish's: 1 TB (you can find threads suggesting a larger hard drive will work); external power source; USB 2 compatible. Potential buyers can run a Google search on the model number, as I did, and find there are 211K owners who like this EHD. And, of course, a Google search will also reveal owners (a minority) who disliked it so much they threw it off a cliff.

I installed it per Dish's instructions: http://www.mydish.com/support/setup-211-211k-411

My experience connecting the thing did not precisely match what Dish lays out in the page above, but it was close enough. The 211K recognized there was an EHD connected to it, I got a "call this number" message, I took a deep breath ... and called.

Dish's automated message offered technical support (no no don't choose that!) and customer support (see previous parentheses!) and something like "add new service" (choose that). Then there was a "Are you foolish enough to want to activate an external hard drive?" option. I agreed I was that foolish. Then there was a "This will cost you $40 and no end of costs to be specified at a later date that will bankrupt you" option. I chose that.

[NB: One thing everyone can agree upon is that Dish is reallllllllly good at collecting money. That $40 is gone baby gone on my credit card balance this morning].

I hung up. I got a beer out of the fridge. I went back to the TV. Screen messages guided me through formatting the EHD and rebooting the 211K. It all worked on the order of twenty minutes max. I fetched another beer. I like beer.

I've done some recording of "live" television. That worked without messing up what I've come to expect in terms of picture quality (you can find threads suggesting EHD connection to a 211K and other receivers will in fact mess up picture quality). I set up to record a program after I'd gone off to practice my snoring. It recorded. Functions like "pause," "skip ahead," and so on likewise are all working.

I've checked out the "on demand" stuff that Dish's website suggests ("suggests" is a word invented by weasels) will become magically available with the activation of an EHD. Uh, what "on demand" stuff? That's still a work in progress. I've got a wifi broadband set up in the house. My 211K says it knows it's connected broadband. The Dish website suggests a broadband connection will dazzle me. See previous comment on "suggests," weasels, etc.

If you look at other threads on the topic, you'll see some questions about whether Dish's activation of an EHD applies to this receiver in a household, that receiver in a household, or all receivers in a household. Can't help you. I've got two 211Ks. The EHD is connected to one of them. It works. I ain't gonna disconnect it and try it on the other.

So far as this hard drive goes ... I like it! I wanted something inexpensive and it is. I wanted something small and it is. I wanted something quiet and it sort of is. My brother has a Dish DVR receiver (can't remember which one). It's so noisy, it unhinges my brain. True, my hinges are pretty loose. This Western Digital model makes about as much noise as my little Toshiba notebook computer. Not too bad at all, a small fraction (maybe 1/10th) of my brother's Dish DVR receiver.

As I wrote above, the local big box store gives a fifteen day satisfaction guarantee. Man am I gonna put this thing through the ringer. Will report the results if there's anything interesting. Otherwise ... I hope some other newbie out there might've found this post useful.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> you'll see some questions about whether Dish's activation of an EHD applies to this receiver in a household, that receiver in a household, or all receivers in a household.


It is for an account and for same trim: 
* one is 211/411/211k; EHD is actually system drive, so it will require reboot each time when you connect/disconnect it - do that by MENU !!!
** second - 622/612/722/722k/922/813/913 - pure archive EHD; could be disconnected any time (only format will require reboot)


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Broadband dazzles on a DVR because of iPvod streaming,on demand,apps,remote viewing and DVR management.none of that is available on a 211 with an ehd. You need an actual DVR for those features.


----------



## rovenorth (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the replies ...

Update, in case anyone considers this EHD: it is noisier than my first impression. I did an excellent impersonation, if I do say so myself, of a potato during yesterday's nonstop football. Will reprise the role again today. The EHD is on a tabletop maybe six feet from where I sit. I can hear its fan.

Its longterm home will be in an A/V cabinet maybe nine feet from where I sit. I doubt I'll be able to hear it then. My brother's Dish DVR receiver (for comparison purposes, I'm sorry I don't know which one), I can hear loud and clear on the order of twelve feet away.

Happily, this WD EHD is cool to the touch. Plus, my A/V cabinet doesn't have a back on it, so accumulated heat ought be no problem at all.

Just thought someone out there might want to know. Must now go loosen up my right arm. Lots of beer hoisting on today's agenda ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

To eliminate fan's noise just use fan-less enclosure or a dock from TT BlacX.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the entertaining post.:lol:

Post back with any issues, I am thinking about getting a 211K for recording. 

Is there a big difference between the EHD set up and a DVR receiver?


----------



## rovenorth (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi SC ...

If I understand your question, yes I'd say there's a lot of differences. Others who know more about this stuff (which I suppose is pretty much everyone on this forum) should correct anything I get wrong here.

A 211K with an external hard drive connected will not offer the same options as at least some other Dish DVR receivers (receivers with a DVR built-in). For example, a 211K with an EHD can only record the channel you're watching, or any channel when you're not watching TV at all; it will not record one channel while you're watching another. Too, a 211K with an EHD will not allow you to access "Dish on demand" programs (though, of course, pay per view remains available) or broadband programs. In short, a 211K is just a receiver with an "outboard" means of recording "live" TV.

All that stated, it does a nifty job of recording, will pause a ballgame when I must leave the room, and so on ... those conventional things that DRVs do.

Hope this helps ...


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

rovenorth, thx for the entertaining post! We have similar tho more modest arrangement, with only a 640GB WD Mybook essential. It sits vertically on the shelf (enclosure resembles a book) and I can only hear it when I've got my head right up next to it. Viewing distance (9 feet or so) inaudible. Don't know if that's common but we sure like it. The 211k is a good fit for our viewing habits, combined with no monthly fee, works for us.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

rovenorth said:


> Hi SC ...
> 
> If I understand your question, yes I'd say there's a lot of differences. Others who know more about this stuff (which I suppose is pretty much everyone on this forum) should correct anything I get wrong here.
> 
> ...


It does, thanks. I like the idea of no monthly fee, but not being able to record one channel while watching another is pretty limiting for me.
Now, what is dish on demand?


----------



## rovenorth (Jan 9, 2013)

Karrank, cute photo!!! I'm inferring you're a proud parent or grandparent, or maybe you just know some adorable kid! In any case, sincere kudos to you. Where the heck is Groover Beach? I know Grover Beach in California, but no Groover. Is everyone groovy in Groover Beach?

Seems like we have similar setups. Not sure yours is more "modest" than mine. Like you, for sure, I've bought into this 211K plus an EHD arrangement at least for the time being because there's no monthly fee.

Satcrazy ...

"Now, what is dish on demand?"

This might be one of those "Now, what is the meaning of life?" type questions.

No end of business enterprises that provide television signals to our homes (Comcast, DirecTV, Dish, AT&T, etc) provide "on demand" signals. Some friends of mine, for example, have Comcast. The channels provided to them by Comcast are similar to those provided to me by Dish. In addition, however, there's a spot in their channel lineup called "on demand." Select that with their remote, and you can choose between no end of episodes in television series, no end of movies, and no end of this and that that you can watch whenever you want by selecting them with the remote. Hence the term "on demand."

It is noteworthy, perhaps, that these friends of mine don't have a DVR. They've just got a regular old Comcast receiver that allows them to view "on demand."

With Dish, it seems one must have a DVR to view *free* on demand programs. Pay per view is on demand too, of course, and there's no end of stuff I can demand from Dish if I pay for it, even though the 211K does not have a DVR built into it. The difference is my friends with Comcast can view their on demand programming without a fee in addition to their usual bill. If I demand pay per view from Dish, I pay some dollars in addition to my usual bill.

What Dish offers on demand for *free* ... someone else on the forum will have to answer that for you. The Dish website says there's lots and lots of on demand programming that will make me no end of happy ... but it does not say what it is (or, if the website does say so, I can't find the information). Are there a hundred movies I'd like to watch? Are there sporting events I wouldn't mind seeing again even though I know the outcome? Are there episodes from old comedy shows and episodes from mystery shows and ??? I don't know.

I'm still liking this little Western Digital hard drive. I recorded two films last night that started way past my bedtime. Took a quick look this morning. Yup, they're there on the hard drive. Boy howdy, will wonders never cease ...


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

One little exception to the 'can only record the channel you're watching' (with an EHD connected) comments...

The 211k has a OTA module built in, so if the receiver is also connected to an antenna and the OTA channels have been scanned, you can record one of those while watching (or recording) one of the satellite channels (or visa verse)


----------



## rovenorth (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the correction, CW. There's more or less just one show OTA in our area, that I really like, that isn't on satellite. I've got a rabbit ears connected just to watch it once per week!

Okay, swords under the Cougars logo. In honor of your new coach, the pirate???


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

eh, rovenorth, that's a postcard from one of the growers I worked with here on the Central Coast. Some sadistic photographer thought it would be funny to dress that pobrecito up like a strawberry.

And yes, it's just a typo that I'm too lazy to correct. 

Beginning to like it now, actually.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

rovenorth said:


> Thanks for the correction, CW. There's more or less just one show OTA in our area, that I really like, that isn't on satellite. I've got a rabbit ears connected just to watch it once per week!
> 
> Okay, swords under the Cougars logo. In honor of your new coach, the pirate???


If your signal using 'rabbit ears' isn't exactly as strong as you would like, you might even want to try an inline amplifier connected to the antenna. I picked up a cheap one on ebay (I think it's 10db)

The pirate didn't have us winning many more games, but they were much more competitive-I think the Cougs are headed in the right direction


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

rovenorth said:


> Thanks for the replies ...
> 
> Update, in case anyone considers this EHD: it is noisier than my first impression. I did an excellent impersonation, if I do say so myself, of a potato during yesterday's nonstop football. Will reprise the role again today. The EHD is on a tabletop maybe six feet from where I sit. I can hear its fan.
> 
> Its longterm home will be in an A/V cabinet maybe nine feet from where I sit. I doubt I'll be able to hear it then. My brother's Dish DVR receiver (for comparison purposes, I'm sorry I don't know which one), I can hear loud and clear on the order of twelve feet away.


You might consider adding a foam mouse-pad under the unit. Sometimes the small vibration you hear is being amplified by the hard surface it is sitting on.

Also, count your lucky stars that you have such excellent hearing. I suffer from tinitis which, for me, is a high pitched squeal all the time along with a low rumble like a train going by a block away some of the time.
Along with this my hearing has degraded to the point that I need to wear hearing aids just to hold a conversation with my wife. All this for a man who loves music.

So, I repeat, count your lucky stars that you have such excellent hearing and do everything you can to protect it.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

rovenorth:
Thanks for the general idea about "on demand", I take it that cable box you reffered to is also a DVR? Which would mean only a dvr can watch "on demand"?

Now, if someone would chime in about what dish offers for "on demand" and how many "on demand" channels are available.

Grandude:
You are not alone.
I only have the high pitched whine at this point.
I too love music, but it wasn't loud music that started this torture, It began after watching "Titanic" in the "surround sound" movie theatre when it first came out.[ I thought the audio was unusually loud]
Can't un-ring that bell, but your advise is spot-on. Do whatever it takes to protect your hearing. The ear noise is pure hell.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

satcrazy;3162714 said:


> rovenorth:
> Thanks for the general idea about "on demand", I take it that cable box you reffered to is also a DVR? Which would mean only a dvr can watch "on demand"?
> 
> Now, if someone would chime in about what dish offers for "on demand" and how many "on demand" channels are available.
> ...


Yes, only a true DVR has on demand access. I just checked and I have over 100 different on demand TV networks. There are also thousands of on demand movies.


----------



## rovenorth (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey all ...

Satcrazy wrote: I take it that cable box you reffered to is also a DVR? Which would mean only a dvr can watch "on demand"?

No, please see my post on the topic: "It is noteworthy, perhaps, that these friends of mine don't have a DVR. They've just got a regular old Comcast receiver that allows them to view "on demand."

Coincidentally, the first subscription television service I ever had was Comcast, and even back then there was pretty good on demand content (rerun TV series, old and new movies, some other stuff). This was on demand on a tuner *without* a DVR yeeeaaars ago.

With Dish, however, the answer seems clear: a 211K with an external hard drive does not make new on demand content possible. You still get pay per view ... and basically nothing else.

As for the content - "What's playing this month" and so on - I can find nothing on the Dish website. Odd. Or I'm a poor searcher.

I like the mouse pad idea, GD! Will give it a try, as I just happen to have an extra one in the garage. I am sorry to read about the tinnitus. My wife was diagnosed with a somewhat rare inner ear disease around twenty or so years ago now, I guess it's been. A ringing ear is among the symptoms.

That's it for now, I guess, except: isn't there a law against makin' kids impersonate fruit? Well, anyway, it's still a great pic!


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

rovenorth said:


> except: isn't there a law against makin' kids impersonate fruit? Well, anyway, it's still a great pic!


From the look on that kid's face, he's thinking there ought to be a law against it.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

rovenorth said:


> Hey all ...
> 
> Satcrazy wrote: I take it that cable box you reffered to is also a DVR? Which would mean only a dvr can watch "on demand"?
> 
> ...


Nah. Just pickin' it.:lol:

So if a non dvr is capable of on demand, it sure would be sweet if the 211's and 222's were able to.

According to P Smith, the 222K's were suppose to have the EHD feature enabled [ a statement made from dish he picked up on] well, that never happened, but it makes you wonder what these receivers are realy capable of.

I should have re-read your post before I posted that question. Yeah, I know, not a lot on dish's web site about it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There was FW (beta) with HDD support for 222, but it never came to fruition for us. Perhaps it would negatively affect 622+ devices and DVR fee cash-flow.


----------



## rovenorth (Jan 9, 2013)

Grandude:

YOU'RE A GENIUS. Putting that old, spare mouse pad under the EHD definitely deadens its noise. Many thanks for the excellent "Now why didn't I think of that?" idea! :goodjob:

Please note: when this gets around, we'll see old mouse pads available all over the Internet for $99.99. Of course they won't be called "old mouse pads." They'll have some kind of looong name that deserves, as does all A/V gear, its own acronym. Let's not forget, however, it was GD who came up with the OMP first!

Seriously, thanks again ...


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

rovenorth said:


> Grandude:
> 
> YOU'RE A GENIUS. Putting that old, spare mouse pad under the EHD definitely deadens its noise.


Not a genius, just an old codger with a few tricks up my sleeve.:grin:
Glad it helped.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

P Smith said:


> There was FW (beta) with HDD support for 222, but it never came to fruition for us. Perhaps it would negatively affect 622+ devices and DVR fee cash-flow.


P,
I don't know much about the 622, how would it be negatively affected?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

obviously: "NO DVR FEE"
it's a huge amount sucking from us starting with PVR510 at year 2002 (?); it was enough to swallow TiVo's LAWSUIT FEE


----------

